# Looking to lease some land



## mattanji46&2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, we are a young couple who are interested in leasing some land in central Portugal on which we can site out bell tent and cultivate food/ keep chickens /goats.
we will be using soil improving and organic practices, and so if you have more land than you can manage, we would love to help improve it.

we will be arriving in Portugal at the end of September

we are willing to pay a small rent, plus a share of our produce.or exchange labour..

we would be looking to stay for around 18 months..

it would need to have a usable postal address.. a water source.. also, we dont drive, and so would like to be able to reach the local village by bike..


can anyone tell us of good places to look for these kind of oppoutunities


----------



## JayB (Oct 28, 2012)

*Land in Portugal*



mattanji46&2 said:


> Hi, we are a young couple who are interested in leasing some land in central Portugal on which we can site out bell tent and cultivate food/ keep chickens /goats.
> we will be using soil improving and organic practices, and so if you have more land than you can manage, we would love to help improve it.
> 
> we will be arriving in Portugal at the end of September
> ...


Have you found somewhere yet? If not, would you consider south-west Portugal?


----------



## JorM (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there, it depends on which food or climate conditions you are looking for, south-central Portugal (Baixo Alentejo) has very good climate temperatures, in the summer is extremely hot, also Alto alentejo is very good, I´m originally from there and it´s almost everything agriculture, not much to do there expect in the capitals of the districts.


----------



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

mattanji46&2 said:


> Hi, we are a young couple who are interested in leasing some land in central Portugal on which we can site out bell tent and cultivate food/ keep chickens /goats.
> we will be using soil improving and organic practices, and so if you have more land than you can manage, we would love to help improve it.
> 
> we will be arriving in Portugal at the end of September
> ...


Hi There
We are buying some land at the start of 2013 in the Castelo Branco area of Portugal. We may have some spare land for use by yourselves. We are buying hopefully in the region of 21 acres. How much do you require?

I could let you use say 2-3 acres to start with and maybe a bit more. This would be in return for labour only, and not all the time. We have some projects to do and would need a certain amount of help.
Please PM if you are interested with more details of your plans and about yourselves.

Regards

Nigel
(Only a little bit hippy with no beard or long hair)


----------



## JayB (Oct 28, 2012)

JayB said:


> Have you found somewhere yet? If not, would you consider south-west Portugal?


You could use a large fertile plot on my land in rural north-west Algarve, near the Alentejo & the west coast, living in a camper/ caravan on the land. Stream + irrigation water tanks, compost loo, elec & Internet by arrangement if required, bus to nearest town/ amenities.


----------



## Freeman333 (Nov 11, 2016)

JayB said:


> JayB said:
> 
> 
> > Have you found somewhere yet? If not, would you consider south-west Portugal?
> ...


Hi Jay, I'm looking at renting some land in the Algarve to start a largely self-sustaining rustic health / detox centre, initially using tents. Is this something you would be interested in and have land for?


----------



## Angela C. (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, everyone! 
We are an Anglo-Portuguese couple who own nearly 1 hectare of arable land within the boundaries of the Peneda-Gerês National Park, in Northern Portugal, a place of truly stunning natural beauty. One side of the property borders the EN-308-1, just by Vilar da Veiga parish council (Junta de Freguesia). The property is a few minutes from the Caniçada dam and 2.5 Km from the historical spa village of Gerês. We are looking for committed people interested in living on the land whilst providing long-term help/land rental. Please write to us if this appeals to you. Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys

Hope no-one minds me pointing out you might have planning & health issues using tents & even more so depending on land use designation.


----------

